# 62" JVC TV Problem



## kbaby069 (Jan 2, 2009)

hi i have a JVC 62" HD 612786 TV that was purchased about 2 years ago, last night it just turned off suddenly and when i try to turn it back on the power light just flashes, i tried resetting , turning it on and off. Nothing works. it seems to turn on by remote put after about 30 sec the lamp program light just starts blinking and no pic comes on. ANY ideas?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Bad power supply, maybe? Is this TV a LCD, DLP, or LCoS TV? Do you have one of the D'Ila sets? 

Peace...


----------

